

Gabe Newell is doing an AMA regarding paid Steam mods - seanalltogether
http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/33uqxz/gabe_newell_ama_regarding_workshop_mods/

======
obituary_latte
Not an AMA by any stretch. He's sitting in a coffee shop for a couple of hours
starting to deal with the shitstorm. He seems to be addressing quite a few
issues brought up though.

